# mientras los pájaros vencían los primeros bancos del amanecer



## alessandraalba

Salve a tutti, volevo chiedere un consiglio sulla traduzione-interpretazione della frase 'mientras los pájaros vencían los primeros bancos del amanecer'. 

mentre gli uccelli prendevano possesso delle prime panchine all'alba?


Grazie mille 
Ale


----------



## Neuromante

Tienes que dar el contexto de la frase. No el resto del párrafo, sino el contexto. Ea una de las normas del foro, puedes encontrar un hilo con  chincheta donde se explica muy bien en qué consiste..

De hecho: Creo que estás interpretando la frase de un modo totalmente equivocado, pero no me atrevo a darte mi versión por si lo único que logro es liarte más.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

alessandraalba said:


> Salve a tutti, volevo chiedere un consiglio sulla traduzione-interpretazione della frase 'mientras los pájaros vencían los primeros bancos del amanecer'.
> 
> mentre gli uccelli prendevano possesso delle prime panchine all'alba?
> 
> 
> Grazie mille
> Ale


E' fondamentale che tu scriva:
- la *frase originale intera*
- * il tuo tentativo di traduzione *
e ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto*, grazie 

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## alessandraalba

Salve, scusate. la frase intera non so se può aiutare, sarebbe questa "Luego, mientras los pájaros vencían los primeros bancos del amanecer[aa1] , regaba las flores del balcón para que el aire y las flores no se doblaran en eso que a él le gustaba llamar piruetas de muerte"
Per quanto riguarda al contesto invece: si tratta di un breve racconto, lungo un paragrafo, nelle poche frasi precedenti descrive le azioni di una persona appena alzata, si trucca, si pettina, poi questa frase quando esce in cui esce sul balcone e dopodiché segue con altre azioni (accende la radio, scende in strada ed inizia la sua giornata).
Grazie mille.
Per la traduzione avevo indicato 'mentre gli uccelli prendevano possesso delle prime panchine all'alba' 
grazie mille
Ale

[aa1]Confermare interpretazione-cogen sitio en los bancos


----------



## Sil1963

alessandraalba said:


> mientras los pájaros vencían los primeros bancos del amanecer[aa1]



Scusa per il mio italiano.  Credo che questa sia una frase molto poetica  e capisco il significato. 
" Mientras los pájaros vencían (derrotaban, les ganaban,) a los bancos del amanecer ( a la aparición de las primeras luces del día,  al alba) 



alessandraalba said:


> mentre gli uccelli prendevano possesso delle prime panchine all'alba?


   È una buona traduzzione.

Ti voglio aituare, e semplicemente direi: 

" Poi, mentre gli uccelli vincevano alle primi luce dell´alba...


----------



## alessandraalba

Salve, scusate. la frase intera non so se può aiutare, sarebbe questa "Luego, mientras los pájaros vencían los primeros bancos del amanecer[aa1] , regaba las flores del balcón para que el aire y las flores no se doblaran en eso que a él le gustaba llamar piruetas de muerte"
Per quanto riguarda al contesto invece: si tratta di un breve racconto, lungo un paragrafo, nelle poche frasi precedenti descrive le azioni di una persona appena alzata, si trucca, si pettina, poi questa frase quando esce in cui esce sul balcone e dopodiché segue con altre azioni (accende la radio, scende in strada ed inizia la sua giornata).
Grazie mille.
Per la traduzione  'mentre gli uccelli prendevano possesso delle prime panchine all'alba' oppure con bancos intende i banchi di nuvole..
grazie mille
Ale


----------



## Neuromante

Sil1963 said:


> Scusa per il mio italiano.  Credo che questa sia una frase molto poetica  e capisco il significato.
> " Mientras los pájaros vencían (derrotaban, les ganaban,) a los bancos del amanecer ( a la aparición de las primeras luces del día,  al alba)




Yo creo que se refiere a los bancos de nubes al amanecer. Los pájaros empiezan a volar mientras las nubes desaparecen. Como si fueran ellos quienes triunfaran. ¿La acción es en primavera, al inicio?


Es que los bancos para sentarse y el verbo "vencer", que implica acción cambio de estado no me cuadran juntos. Con la alusión a la muerte que sigue coge sentido


----------



## Sil1963

N


----------



## Sil1963

Son los bancos de nubes vencidos por los pájaros al amanecer, pero al no haber una traducción exacta hay que buscar una vuelta especial, porque es algo poético


----------



## alessandraalba

muchísimas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Ciprianus

Dice "vencían los bancos", no dice "vencían a los bancos". Significa que los superaban en altura, volaban por arriba de los bancos [¿de niebla?].

Mentre gli uccelli sorvolavano/sormontavano i banchi di nebbia.


----------



## Sil1963

LEYENDO CON ATENCIÓN LA FRASE:


alessandraalba said:


> Luego, mientras los pájaros vencían los primeros bancos del amanecer[aa1] ,



Para mí significa

Que los pájaros siguen volando a medida que los bancos de niebla - que siempre hay al amanecer  - van desapareciendo, 
Entonces, los "vencen" , o sea triunfan sobre ellos. Porque la niebla desaparece y los pájaros quedan. 

Veamos.:  " vencían los bancos de niebla ..." ( es como vencer *a *los bancos de niebla ) , en este caso la preposición no hace falta que esté presente.


----------



## lautaro

y si este "vencer" fuera ¿"conquistar"...?

mentre gli uccelli conquistavano/colonizzavano le prime panchine (lasciate libere) all'alba?


----------



## angelma

...mentre gli uccelli attraversavano/ conquistavano/ s'imponevano i / sui primi banchi del mattino..."

E' una frase con una metafora e dal sapore poetico, quindi nel tradurlo è necessario conservare questo registro poetico.


----------

